# HP Photosmart C5180 - Farbprobleme unter Win7



## Radhad (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Wir haben ein Problem mit unserem Drucker unter Win7 - so scheint es mir zumindest.

Was wir machen wollen: Geburtskarten drucken (sind vor kurzem Eltern geworden).
Die einzelnen Seiten habe ich mit Photoshop erstellt (in RGB-Farbe, denn in CYMK kann ich es nicht als PNG speichern). Keine großartigen Farbverläufe o. ä. - ziemlich blau gehalten.
Dazu sind auf zwei der Seiten für die Karte auch Fotos eingefügt.

Aber egal unter welchem Programm ich die Karten im Gesamten drucken will (PS, XnView, Word(!)...), die Schatten auf den Fotos (!) haben immer einen "negativ"-Effekt... und ich weiss nicht woher.
Alles auf den Fotos, wo kein dunklerer Schatten ist, wird normal gedruckt, genauso der Rest der gestalteten Seiten.

Also dieser farblich falsch gedruckte Effekt tritt auf den Fotos grösstenteils im Gesicht unseres Babys auf... also Augenlider, Nase, Mund... alles, was irgendwie rötlich bis bräunlich (durch den Schatten) sein müsste.

Die Patronen des Druckers sind alle voll und in Ordnung. Habe auch den aktuellen Treiber installiert (der laut HP-Webseite auch Win7-kompatibel sein soll).
Ich habe auch schon sämtliche Druckeinstellungen ausprobiert... mit und ohne irgendwelchen "Druck-Features"... 

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen???

Greetz,
(Frau vom) Radhad.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

Kannst Du mal ein Bild hochladen und dazu ein Foto eines der Ausdrucke?

Was für ein Papier wird denn verwendet, und wurde das in den Druckoptionen korrekt eingestellt? 

Wenn Du irgendein ähnliches Bild eines anderen Babys aus dem Internet nimmst (google-Bildersuche mal bemühen) und ausdruckst: ist DAS dann o.k, oder auch falsch?


----------



## Radhad (10. Mai 2010)

Hat sich jetzt erledigt das Problem....
Mein Mann hat mal von seinem Rechner aus (der Drucker hängt am Router) eine Testseite gedruckt und ich habe mal die Druckköpfe reinigen lassen über die Software.
Komischerweise ist das Problem damit behoben gewesen.

Dabei war ich davon ausgegangen, dass bei dem "modernen" Gerät diese Dinge (Druckkopfreinigung etc) immer automatisch gemacht werden.

Anscheinend habe ich wohl doch länger nichts mehr mit was rotem gedruckt...

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe ^^
Ich hab halt echt gedacht, es wäre ein Win7-Problem, weil ich vorher schon so viel ausprobiert habe.

Greetz,
(Frau vom) Radhad.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

An sich reinigen die Drucker sich halt beim Einschalten kurz, aber bei längerer nicht-Benutzung reicht das manchmal nicht, dann muss man nochmal manuell die Reinigung machen lassen.

Auf dass der Wonneproppen fröhlich gedeiht


----------

